# D2nc software for hobby cnc



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

here is a software i have found and use that has taken a lot of grief out of my cnc learning curve it's called D2NC and it's really low cost for hobby use. d2nc is on the artsoft mach3 site as an add on.
 I'm just learning everything to use cnc, cad cam editing and was really strugling to get it all working together this software let me take my dxf file and machine it in small sections instead of one massive file with unfound mistakes.
 the software is written by Gram Hollis a shop owner. Gram started this project for his own use and adds on new features at no cost for updates. There is even 4th axis code.
 I am not affiliated with d2nc I just think this will help a lot of people like me knowing very little and wanting to go farther without the major learning curve normally required.
 check out these videos http://d2nc.com/html/screencams.html
I measured and produced drawings for this rocker arm bracket from 6 sides in one day and in the next day machined the part and had this motor running perfectly ( my kid hasnt killed it yet after 1 year on a mini bike with no govenor )
 Take a look it may help you
steve


----------



## Kennyd (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info Steve.


----------



## jumps4 (May 30, 2012)

update
download ver 2.9.9 it's the latest version
there is a 2.3.0 in downloads section it is an older version
graham will give you more than 15 days to evaluate if you email him
steve


----------

